# APS Mesomorph. Why use anything else?



## Lovetogetjacked (Dec 28, 2016)

New to the forums! Wanted to take the time to comment on that new pre workout called Mesomorph by APS nutrition.

Please tell me with a straight face why anyone would ever use any other pre workout than this one.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2016)

*I prefer this one:*


*MAXIMUM PUMP EXTREME - Pre-Workout Drink*





*+* Increases Muscle Pumps
*+* Increases Strength & Power
*+* Increases Energy & Stamina
*+* Increases Mental Focus
*+* Increases Cell volumizing
*+* 30 servings per container

*Maximum Pump Extreme is the most complete pre-training blend on the market!*

Users have commonly reported increased pumps, power, energy, stamina and mental focus. The cell volumizing effects coupled with the immediate feeling of energy gives users the increased ability for higher workloads and prepares your mind and body to do battle with the iron.

Maximum Pump Extreme also increases blood flow, oxygen transport, and the delivery of nutrients to skeletal muscle during resistance training. This results in dramatic increases in muscle size, vascualrity, recovery and strength. Maximum Pump Extreme also possesses theromogenic and diuretic properties to help facilitate a lean, dry, hard look.

*INGREDIENTS in MAXIMUM PUMP EXTREME?:*
-Creatine Monohydrate
-Beta Alanine
-D-Aspartic Acid (DAA)
-Taurine
-Tyrosine
-Agmatine
-Arginine Alpha-ketoglutarate (AAKG)
-N-Acetyl-Glutamine (NAG)
-Citrulline Malate (2:1)
-Caffeine
-Orchilean
-B-etanine Anhydrous
-Mucuna
-Green Tea

*Before you enter the gym, fuel up with Maximum Pump Extreme? and experience the intense focus, energy and pumps needed to power through your training session!*

https://youtu.be/y4Z8fSahY14


----------



## Millslane (Dec 28, 2016)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> New to the forums! Wanted to take the time to comment on that new pre workout called Mesomorph by APS nutrition.
> 
> Please tell me with a straight face why anyone would ever use any other pre workout than this one.


There would be no reason to take a different one if you like stimulants, but if you're looking for a pump there is nothing better pump like a pro from likeaprosupplements.com

No proprietary blend which is very rare in the industry these days.

I'm going to try to post a picture so you can see the ingredients speak for their self..











Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 3, 2017)

There are alot of good PWOs on the market now.

APS Mesomorph is def solid but it has a solid amount of beta alanine in it and some of us don't like it. I don't.  The flavors are great, rocket pop and their fruit stripe gum flavor one is good too.

BSL Dust Extreme is very similar but with less Beta Alanine so I usually use that one instead.  What I don't like is the fact they raised the price again.

Max Pump extreme for Pumps is an awesome product too.


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey Wesley,

 Thanks for the input! I have used Dust Extreme and even though its very good I had to switch back to APS. The flavor of Dust is horrible and I feel that since Mesomorph is just as good, I will be using that one instead. I prefer the Rocket Pop flavor over the Tutti Frutti.


----------

